# my goldfish are exhibiting strange behavior



## alexisfar (Jul 21, 2009)

I recently bought a new ryukin goldfish for my aquarium to keep the current one company. However, when I released it the other goldfish that I had already had started bugging it by chasing it and bumping its behind. I'm not quite sure what that means, but from what I've researched by looking around on the internet, other fish owners are saying that it could be a mating thing. I'm not sure of the gender of either fish, and I'm not sure what I should do. Can someone help me out?


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

Awe, I really wish I could help. I love goldfish.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

It is very unusual to hear a goldfish chasing another fish like that but not unheard of. Are you sure the ryukin hasn't developed tubercles (white pimples) on the gill covers and front pectoral fins? This might indicate the other goldfish is a male and in spawning conditions already. How big exactly are both? How big is the tank? Usually, chasing may indicate spawning behavior. If they are aiming for the anus area, then it's either spawning conditions or simply poop with undigested food portions that the chaser is trying to eat. When I introduce my new goldies, nobody bothers chasing each other at all. They quickly acknowledge the new group member and simply mind their own business regardless of their sizes.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Not sure if it is a mating thing. Goldfish are very social, it could be just very happy to have a tank mate. 
I have two male goldfish myself, so have not seen mating behavior myself.

Took this from another forum, maybe it will help.

*Sexing goldfish (with photos)!* 

At about two years for males, and three years for females, goldfish begin to show signs that can help identify males and females. My darlings started to show and I was able to get a few good shots, so I thought I'd post them. 

Males develop tubercles, white spots on gill covers, as Napoleon, a comet, shows here: 




And as my little fancy shows here: 




However, Upstart, a female, has compeletely smooth gill covers: 




An excellent site with more photos can be found here: 

http://www.bristol-aquarists.org.uk/.../sexing-fs.htm







________________*
*


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Oooohhh..Iris' goldies.:mrgreen: They're stunning, aren't they? My comet Starla currently may be spawning with a shub Mirage but they could be eating the eggs as well.:?


----------



## alexisfar (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone for replying...
I think maybe you were right about them just being happy, because now they seem perfectly fine with one another and I havent noticed any white spots on either's gills so I think all is good
thanks!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Glad to hear it!

I had to move one of my goldfish into QT for a torn fin.
He was so depressed, he did not move. When I returned him to the main tank, he spent a good hour chasing the other goldfish out of pure excitement.


----------



## xomcsox (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a problem i cant get them to stay still to tell if it has white spots how do you tell.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

If the goldfish is male and of age, the spots are quite noticeable. The fish will not have to be still to see them.


----------

